# Switch Ethernet



## Gregoryen (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà j'ai une magnifique tv 164 cm Oled Hdr 4k incurvé bref une bombe !

Je vais prendre l'Apple TV 4K qui va sortir prochainement.

J'ai également une PS4 pro.

Ma box est à l'autre bout de ma pièce a côté de mon bureau, j'ai relié un câble Ethernet de 15 m cat 7 blindé (S/FTP).

Du coup j'ai besoin d'un switch car je n'ai qu'un seul câble, pour brancher ma PS4 + Future Apple TV + Également future Wii U.

J'ai trouvé 2 switchs et je voudrais vote avis !

Si je prend 2 câbles Ethernet cat 7, que pensez vous de ces deux switch ?

Le premier me semble plutôt correct pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire, après j'avoue adorer bidouiller et gérer le matériel avec une interface.

Le premier à un logiciel sur Windows sur lequel on peux gérer les ports. J'utilise macOS, mais j'ai Windows sur Parallel Desktop. Du coup ma question : Faut-il que Windows virtuel soit toujours allumé lorsque je veux utiliser le Switch ? Je ne pense pas mais j'ai besoin d'une confirmation.

Le deuxième, la marque est la référence sur le marché, très bonne qualités et reconnue.
Ce swtich à vraiment l'air d'une bombe et en plus gérable sur iOS ! Par contre le prix.....

Question : Les deux switch sont-il bien compatible avec mes câble de cat 7 ?
Selon vous, le premier switch me suffira t-il ? Je n'ai pas forcément besoin d'acheter le 2eme cela est marketing de dire qu'il gère la 4k ?

Sachant que je joue en ligne et je regarde des vidéo en 4k sur netflix ou en local.

Je vous remercie de votre avis ! Bonne journée !


----------



## okeeb (5 Septembre 2017)

bonjour,
pourriez-vous fournir les liens qui mènent vers les switch convoités ? quel est votre budget ?
en ce qui me concerne, j'avais fait le choix d'un plug wifi solo d'orange pour connecter la box à l'ensemble de mes appareils connectés :

- plasma panasonic
- ps3
- ps4
- livebox play tv

l'avantage du plug wifi, hormis son prix, est de taper dans la bande des 5Ghz, moins polluée et plus efficiente. paramétrage simple, rapide et il dispose de 4 ports RJ45 à l'arrière pour connecter les appareils. 
aucun problème de connexion ou lag, que ce soit sur la tv ou le livebox play, et surtout pas en cours de jeu online, car je ne joue qu'en réseau, c'est donc primordial pour moi. 
distance d'environ 6m entre la box et le plug, qui pourtant est planqué au fond d'un meuble.


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Septembre 2017)

Ohlala je suis vraiment tête en l'air !

*Le premier est celui-ci : *
https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...ationRef=&recommender=&InteractedPlacementId=

*Et voici le deuxième : *
https://www.netgear.fr/home/products/networking/switches/Nighthawk-switches/GS808E.aspx

Sinon je veux pas de plug wifi mais qu'il soit relié par ethernet la meilleure solution la plus stable sûre et rapide pour moi.

Et c'est juste entre ces deux switch que j'hésite pas d'autres ;-)


----------



## daffyb (5 Septembre 2017)

Tplink j'aime pas et c'est de la murde. 
Le netgear fait très bling bling
Tu veux un truc bien ? Prend du pro. Cisco :
Cisco SG110D-08-EU Commutateur 8 Ports Noir https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UHAZIE6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_54URzbQGMMR8C


----------



## daffyb (5 Septembre 2017)

Et si on lit les commentaires pour le tplink ça dit non compatible mac.


----------



## Gregoryen (6 Septembre 2017)

Merci ! J’aime bien cette marque oui.

Et je m’en fiche qu’il soit pas compatible mac, comme je l’ai expliqué j’utilise Windows avec parallèle desktop


----------



## okeeb (6 Septembre 2017)

Je plussoie avec Daffy, Cisco ne joue pas dans la même cour. Netgear c'est beaucoup de plastoc et une électronique grand public vendu au prix de ce que justifiait la renommée de la marque il y a 10 ans... Tp link, jamais aimé leurs produits.


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2017)

Tu peux essayer aussi la série ProSafe de Netgear, un peu plus semi pro que le modèle que tu présentes.
Je m'interroge sur le "non compatible mac": ethernet est une norme, et les macs savent faire de l'ethernet!

Quant aux cables cat7, cela ne sert à rien, puisque tes switches ne font pas de cat7. Du cat6 suffirait.


----------



## Gregoryen (6 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> Tu peux essayer aussi la série ProSafe de Netgear, un peu plus semi pro que le modèle que tu présentes.
> Je m'interroge sur le "non compatible mac": ethernet est une norme, et les macs savent faire de l'ethernet!
> 
> Quant aux cables cat7, cela ne sert à rien, puisque tes switches ne font pas de cat7. Du cat6 suffirait.


Quand il parle de la compatibilité c'est au niveau logiciel pour gérer les ports.


----------



## Gregoryen (6 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> Tu peux essayer aussi la série ProSafe de Netgear, un peu plus semi pro que le modèle que tu présentes.
> Je m'interroge sur le "non compatible mac": ethernet est une norme, et les macs savent faire de l'ethernet!
> 
> Quant aux cables cat7, cela ne sert à rien, puisque tes switches ne font pas de cat7. Du cat6 suffirait.



Je recherche un switch avec les ports gérable et compatible cat 7


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2017)

Ils seront tous compatible cat7, mais pas forcément certifié.
Ensuite, sur quels paramètres veux tu jouer: duplex, mdix, vlans...?
Avec une interface web? Ssh?


----------



## Gregoryen (9 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> Ils seront tous compatible cat7, mais pas forcément certifié.
> Ensuite, sur quels paramètres veux tu jouer: duplex, mdix, vlans...?
> Avec une interface web? Ssh?


Je vais m'en servir pour ma PS4, et aussi l'Apple TV avec du gros contenu 4K.
Pour l'interface, l'idéal c'est sur mac, après si c'est un petit logiciel simple ça me vas. Une interface web c'est idéal pour le gérer sur mac aussi.


----------



## drs (10 Septembre 2017)

Cela ne dit toujours pas sur quels paramètres tu veux jouer. Car un switch manageable c'est bien, mais encore faut-il savoir ce qu'on veut faire et comment le faire.


----------



## Gregoryen (11 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> Cela ne dit toujours pas sur quels paramètres tu veux jouer. Car un switch manageable c'est bien, mais encore faut-il savoir ce qu'on veut faire et comment le faire.


J’ai pourtant déjà répondu


----------



## drs (11 Septembre 2017)

J'ai beau relire, je vois bien l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, mais pas ce que tu souhaites configurer.
Si tu veux un switch avec interface web tu as effectivement les cisco ou bien la série prosafe de netgear.
Tu peux aussi trouver des linksys (https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00GK63XFW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7hITzbWM6A5NV).

Après, si tu as un seul réseau, pourquoi vouloir à tout prix un switch manageable? Sur ce genre de modèles, tu peu gérer (selon le modèle):
- les vlans (mais il te faut un routeur derrière pour le routage intervlan)
- la qos niveau 2
- la vitesse et le duplex des ports
- sur les plus évolués tu peux gérer la table d'adresses mac
Et en gros c'est tout pour ce genre de matériels.


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2017)

drs a dit:


> J'ai beau relire, je vois bien l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, mais pas ce que tu souhaites configurer.
> Si tu veux un switch avec interface web tu as effectivement les cisco ou bien la série prosafe de netgear.
> Tu peux aussi trouver des linksys (https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00GK63XFW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7hITzbWM6A5NV).
> 
> ...





Gregoryen a dit:


> j'avoue adorer bidouiller et gérer le matériel avec une interface.


pour geeker ! t'as rien compris


----------



## drs (11 Septembre 2017)

Ah ok 
J'avais pas compris!

Oui donc pour geeker, un switch manageable type cisco, linksys ou bien netgear fera l'affaire.
Tu peux aussi trouver des switches dell (d'occasion), dont la prog ressemble fortement à du cisco.


----------

